# Some Chicks and a Decent Woody



## Clark (Dec 16, 2012)

1.

Yum!






2.

Sibs






3.

Solo






4.

Left a Little Clue






5.

Showed this Species Before






6.

Good Luck






7.

Hottie Sniping Me






8.

At This Age, Everyday is a Bad Hair Day






_Aix sponsa_














Guess these chicks in the next 48 hrs., an we will make a $25 donation to the forum.
Latin only, in order. Good luck.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 16, 2012)

1. _Ardea alba_

2. _Mycteria americana_

3. _Gallinula chloropus_


----------



## Ruth (Dec 16, 2012)

2) _Mycteria americana - wood stork_


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 17, 2012)

No Latin, but the first photo is excellent!


----------



## abax (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful photos and an outstanding hottie. What more can you ask???


----------



## Jaljala (Dec 17, 2012)

Not completely sure...

4. Himantopus mexicanus 
5. Ixobrychus exilis 
8. Ardea herodias


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 17, 2012)

Clark, :clap: I just can say: exceptional :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2012)

Clark said:


> Hottie Sniping Me



Better not let Chrissie see this!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 17, 2012)

Fantastic photos!!! It is very impressive to be able to get so close to see and photo these birds...!


----------



## Shiva (Dec 17, 2012)

Great pics! I like Hottie too.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 17, 2012)

I love birds! Great photography.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 17, 2012)

My guesses, number 6 a real stretch...


1. Great Egret (Ardea alba)

2, Wood Stork (Mycteria americana)

3. Common Gallinule (Gallinula galeata)

4. Black Necked Stilt (Himantopus mexicanus)

5, Green Heron (Butorides virescens)

6. Water Rail (Rallus aquaticus) 

7. Human, adult female (Homo sapiens)

8. Great Blue Heron (Ardea herodias)


----------



## Clark (Dec 17, 2012)

Angela and Michel- Thank you much!

NYEric- you have met that woman a few times, and visited her home... 

At the moment, we get to keep our dollars.
Thank you for your wonderful comments and participation. 

Twenty something hours left. :rollhappy:


----------



## gonewild (Dec 17, 2012)

#6 Grus canadensis


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 17, 2012)

gonewild said:


> #6 Grus canadensis



That was my second guess! But the body is somehow wrong - not long enough.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 17, 2012)

#3 Porphyrio martinicus


----------



## gonewild (Dec 17, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> That was my second guess! But the body is somehow wrong - not long enough.



Small chick and the down camera angle makes it look short. ??


----------



## Clark (Dec 17, 2012)

#3- Joanne got this one right.

Thanks again.






On pic #1, the chick on the left didn't make it.
The sibs, to say the least, were brutal.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 17, 2012)

Okay, have mercy Clark, which ones _don't_ we have right?

I love #8 the best; what a face! :rollhappy:

Your photos are frigging awesome.


----------



## Clark (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, the lovely ladies guessed correctly. :wink:


----------



## Clark (Dec 18, 2012)

#1 -cake

#2 
Adult tending same nest





#3
Personally would of guessed Porphyrio martinicus.
But this Common Moorhen. One of the parents of previous pic.





#4
An example of adult. Got a personal love affair with this elegant species.
Himantopus mexicanus








#5
Least Bittern juvy.
No pic of adult at this time.


#6
The chick is ankle height. Tough to tell.
Limpkin. This is a parent.






#7
My wife.



#8
An example of adult.
Egretta tricolor 







Hope this was fun.
Thanks for playing.


----------



## Ruth (Dec 18, 2012)

Incredible photos!!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, a couple DOH! mistakes in there. My avian biology professor would be very disappointed in me 

Especially the limpkin! DOH!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2012)

More excellent photos!


----------



## Stone (Dec 20, 2012)

Outstanding pics!! Thats a beautiful duck..(I presume its a duck)


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 20, 2012)

Outsanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 20, 2012)

Stone said:


> Outstanding pics!! Thats a beautiful duck..(I presume its a duck)



Aix sponsa is called Wood Duck. A very nice but shy native.


----------



## Clark (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you kindly 

Stone- these wood ducks nest in tree cavities.
This one posed for me at about five meters away. Not the norm for this species.
As for the colors, not so attractive year round.


----------



## karategirl73 (Dec 25, 2012)

Amazing photos thanks for sharing!!! I really enjoyed them!


----------



## Stone (Dec 25, 2012)

Clark said:


> Thank you kindly
> 
> Stone- these wood ducks nest in tree cavities.
> This one posed for me at about five meters away. Not the norm for this species.
> As for the colors, not so attractive year round.



Yes we have wood ducks here as well but basically brown and speckled


----------

